# E G CHROME/GOLD GRILL



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

does this look too cluttered with the caddy letters?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

not sure but i think its to much


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You're from Houston? It fits...


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 10 2008, 02:46 PM~10836817
> *You're from Houston?  It fits...
> *


 WTH that means?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 10 2008, 05:46 AM~10836817
> *You're from Houston?  It fits...
> *


x2 :werd:
the engraving on the grille is too much. but other than that it looks good


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

im thinking its too much as well, just wanted some honest opinions on it.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks like it would be too much cause were not used to seeing it done. I would say ride it like that and fuck what other people think


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I have seen them like that before..........it actually looked decent on the car I saw....(bigbody Fleetwood with graphics and candy)


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think it looks good


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jun 10 2008, 09:09 AM~10836893
> *WTH that means?
> *


That means that a lot of cars from H-town have excess writing, emblems, neons, etc. on them, to the point of being tacky.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

you dont deserve that grill :nosad:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jun 10 2008, 06:41 AM~10836800
> *does this look too cluttered with the caddy letters?
> 
> 
> ...


i like it bro roll with it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 10 2008, 02:04 PM~10839857
> *i like it bro roll with it.
> *


X2


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 10 2008, 10:58 AM~10837733
> *i think it looks good
> *


x2


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's a few photoshops.............


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

How much for the bottle of grey goose shipped?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Best one, IMO. That's some different flavor. In the original you have the crest and wreath on the grille, probably one on the hood (gotta love that look :uh, emblem on the grille surround, and then CADILLAC spelled out on the grill surround. 0 emblems and people know it's a Cadillac, so how many times do you have to advertise it on the same grille?

Only in Houston. :dunno:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 11 2008, 07:06 PM~10846175
> *How much for the bottle of grey goose shipped?
> *



shit that bottle damn nare empty.... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no likey it looks like it belongs on a donk.....


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

wth??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes do it


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

shits still look clean to me, went ahead and put it on there to see what it dew.


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

i can always take it off but wanted to see how it look when i put it on there with my rims and 5th wheel on it. 

But i asked for opinions....so any smartass remarks are ok....dont bother me one bit. Shit some likes it, and some aint. Thats cool.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that emblem on trhe door just looks out of place in my opinion.........


but i agree with what homie said about liking just the cadillac letters on the grill.........change is good


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

If you dont like it,I'd be willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Doesn't look bad on the car. I'm still not a fan of the rectangle emblem on the grille itself. Lose that and it would be perfect, IMO.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dontknow bout that deal on the door handles tho.. otherwise you ready for them 84s


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

messing round with photoshop.....
Car looks good with the grille...and those rims waaaayyyy out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man that grill super tight, you going to put them super pokes on tha slab, you got the chrome grill still


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jun 11 2008, 08:09 PM~10849873
> *shits still look clean to me, went ahead and put it on there to see what it dew.
> 
> 
> ...


Grille looks good and its diffrent. but like stated before, not feelin tha emblem on tha door


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)




----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

Still have to add my pinstripe but i think it came out real good.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn i think your rims are pregnant :cheesy:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i like it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10846108
> *here's a few photoshops.............
> 
> 
> ...


I like it either of these ways. The emblems on the door do seem like too much to me, but either way the car looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

looks good!
i think the only thing that would need to be dealt with on that grill is if you took off the emblem it looks a bit tacky with it on there, trying to picture it with it off and it seems like the lines would be alot smoother looking. the way i see it is the emblem kinda takes away what the grill is supposed to accomplish.

just my .02


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Jun 17 2008, 06:55 AM~10886622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN SICK BRA, :thumbsup:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 06:29 AM~10894191
> *THATS FUCKIN SICK BRA, :thumbsup:
> *




check this:


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=37970515


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont feel a caddy grill needs any introduction they speak for themselves


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 11 2008, 12:09 PM~10846208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Theres also a guy in Florida that have/or had those cadillac lettering emblems on a cadillac grill.


----------



## shaun86 (Feb 14, 2015)

Is this grill still available? If so it won't be , need this thing


----------

